# Авиация > Однополчане >  524 ИАП

## Alexusid

Приветствую!

По-мере сил пытаюсь вести :
http://community.livejournal.com/524_iap/
Это не история полка, просто дань памяти. 
Служил срочную 1983-85гг.

Может кто служил или просто имеет информацию о 524 ИАПе, буду рад.

----------

